# What % of argan oil to use in shampoo?



## rpclarke (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi,
I hope this is posted in the right section, I couldn't see anything specifically for shampoo. I'm looking to add argan oil to my shampoo but most people just seem to say 'add a few drops' or something vague like that. I was hoping to find a more accurate figure like a percentage to use. Would something like 2% be quite good?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 3, 2021)

What kind of shampoo are you making? Syndet bar or liquid? Or lye based soap shampoo? In my syndet shampoo solid bars I use 1 to 2 % argan oil, but it’s usually in addition to other oils (a total of 5% oils added). In my syndet liquid shampoo I don’t use any oils as additives, just some hydrolyzed protein.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 3, 2021)

Argan oil is best used as a conditioner. Rub a drop or 2 between your palms and smooth over your hair to control frizzies and add shine. Take a look at this thread for oils that are good in shampoo:

*OILS FOR HAIR & SCALP*


----------



## rpclarke (Jun 3, 2021)

Sorry I should have specified it's a liquid shampoo. The 'rub a drop or 2' is exactly what I'm trying to avoid really as I can't make bottles of shampoo and just add a drop or 2 of argan oil to it, I'll need to do a CPSR and give them an exact figure as a percentage. I know it does work well in many shampoos out there already but I can't seem to find any figures on how much they use and what a good amount would be.


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, looking at my recipe... if I were going to add oil to it I’d probably decrease my hydrolyzed hemp protein and add my oil. So I’d guess 1% of each. But like I said that’s a guess and when I run out I just may test that theory. But we don’t use the liquid as much as we do the solid shampoo bars..so it might be a while!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 3, 2021)

rpclarke said:


> I know it does work well in many shampoos out there already but I can't seem to find any figures on how much they use and what a good amount would be.


Then it's pretty much up to you (and your wallet) to decide. Because its a pricey oil, 1-2% of oils/fats for "label appeal" (and IMO) up to whatever % for a conditioning shampoo. I would make up a batch, divide it into as many parts as needed to test the result of different %'s.


----------



## rpclarke (Jun 3, 2021)

Ok it seems like 1-2% is best then, thank you  And just to clarify, as this is a carrier oil all I need to do is add it in and mix it thoroughly, doesn't need to be heated or combined with anything else right?


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 3, 2021)

Honestly I make one liquid shampoo recipe that I got from lotioncrafter’s formulary. If I added oil, following direction I’d add it to Phase A and heat as directed to 158F. But I’m no expert... so maybe someone else will have a better answer. Sorry!


----------



## Quanta (Jun 3, 2021)

rpclarke said:


> Ok it seems like 1-2% is best then, thank you  And just to clarify, as this is a carrier oil all I need to do is add it in and mix it thoroughly, doesn't need to be heated or combined with anything else right?


Zany is right. Argan oil is better as a leave-in hair treatment. It washes out with shampoo and doesn't deposit on the hair. Shampoo is designed to remove oil from hair, not to leave it there.

However, if you want to add it anyway for "label appeal", read on.

Depending on the surfactants you use to make your shampoo, you might need to add a solubilizer, or you might already be using a surfactant that also acts as a solubilizer. What I would do, is research your other ingredients to see if something already in your formula will solubilize added oil. Keep your total oil percentage really low, as low as you can, or it will decrease your lather. You will probably be able to mix it in with the other ingredients (after blending with the solubilizer first) but you may need to warm it up slightly if it doesn't blend well at room temperature. If it won't blend in at all, or separates after a few days, you need either more solubilizer, or a different kind, or less oil.

You probably already know this, but I'll mention it just in case: If you do end up adding a solubilizer, make sure you test the pH of the finished product with a good pH meter to make sure it's still below 5 or so. The solubilizer I'd use in shampoo is Caprylyl Capryl Glucoside, but it has a very high pH, which even in small amounts will cause the pH of your shampoo to be higher than is healthy for hair. This is the one I use in my laundry detergent (true detergent, not soap) to add fragrance, and I use it partly because it gets the pH up high enough than I don't need a preservative. The pH of my finished detergent is usually between 10.5 and 11, which is close to the pH of soap, which also doesn't require preservatives for the same reason.

If you are making a lye-based soap, I wouldn't use Argan oil at all. It will saponify and the soap version of Argan oil has different properties than the oil itself. If you have done your research and you are aware of the issues regarding soap as shampoo, and you want to try it regardless, I can't help you because I can't use soap as shampoo. Like most people, my hair type would not tolerate the alkalinity of soap, even with an acid rinse. Zany has posted some recipes here however if you want to go that route.

If you are using surfactants to make your shampoo, the area we usually use for discussing that type of product is the "Bath and Body Forum". At the bottom of your first post in this thread, on the bottom left is a link that says "report". Click that and ask a mod to move this thread to the Bath and Body area.


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jun 4, 2021)

you can use 1%. You must not heat it. Use it in a cool down phase along with your preservative


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jun 4, 2021)

Do you all make shampoo..? Asking because mostly everyone is raising their issues with Soaps but no one is talking about shampoo or conditioner?


----------



## earlene (Jun 4, 2021)

Rattanjeet said:


> Do you all make shampoo..? Asking because mostly everyone is raising their issues with Soaps but no one is talking about shampoo or conditioner?


No, not all of us.  And this is the Liquid Soap and Cream Soap forum, so not the only place where SMF members talk about shampoo.  Some members make Shampoo bars (not liquid), so those threads are generally in the Lye-Based Soap forum, although I have seen some in the Beginners forum and even in the Melt & Pour forum.  And of course, the Bath & Body forum.

Not all shampoo bars are lye-based bars; some are synthetics or syn-det bars.

If you do a search for shampoo, you'll find more of those threads.  See the upper right corner of the screen (if you are on computer, which is all I use, so I don't know what it looks like on other devices).


----------



## amd (Jun 4, 2021)

Rattanjeet said:


> Do you all make shampoo..? Asking because mostly everyone is raising their issues with Soaps but no one is talking about shampoo or conditioner?


Something we see quite often on the forum is people refer to "shampoo" when they mean "lye soap used on hair", so we do need to clarify that usage.
The other consideration is that shampoo - whether it is a syndet bar or a lye soap - is a wash off product. Argan oil is expensive. Is there value to using an expensive oil in a wash off product? Most of us tend to think not. If you look up at the beginning of the thread, you'll see several recommendations to not use it in a wash off product and instead use it in a leave in product, or a product that may remain on the hair longer before being washed off. I don't think anyone is "not talking about shampoo or conditioner".


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jun 4, 2021)

earlene said:


> No, not all of us.  And this is the Liquid Soap and Cream Soap forum, so not the only place where SMF members talk about shampoo.  Some members make Shampoo bars (not liquid), so those threads are generally in the Lye-Based Soap forum, although I have seen some in the Beginners forum and even in the Melt & Pour forum.  And of course, the Bath & Body forum.
> 
> Not all shampoo bars are lye-based bars; some are synthetics or syn-det bars.
> 
> ...


thank you, though I have looked for it before. But seen mostly ppl taking about the bars and not the real liquid shampoo with Coco betain and Decyl glycoside  etc. 
Now you have recommended,  I'll look for it


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jun 4, 2021)

amd said:


> Something we see quite often on the forum is people refer to "shampoo" when they mean "lye soap used on hair", so we do need to clarify that usage.
> The other consideration is that shampoo - whether it is a syndet bar or a lye soap - is a wash off product. Argan oil is expensive. Is there value to using an expensive oil in a wash off product? Most of us tend to think not. If you look up at the beginning of the thread, you'll see several recommendations to not use it in a wash off product and instead use it in a leave in product, or a product that may remain on the hair longer before being washed off. I don't think anyone is "not talking about shampoo or conditioner".


What all I know so far, and am not an expert, shampoo bars have higher ph than the normal liquid shampoo.I haven't tried my hands on the shampoo bars but have tried the liquid one with the balanced ph level.
Sometimes I do have some query on shampoo and conditioners ( Normal liquid ones and not bars) like we all have with soaps but just dont know where to go... With SMF, at least it's easy and convenient to interact and share and discuss on the issue we have or any query which needs someone help, an opinion which we all might to share. I think it's a great platform. But I really miss having this conversation on shampoo/conditioner/cream making etc....
I agree that argan oil is expensive but again its depends on an individual and his or her choice if they would like it to be one of the ingredient in their soap or shampoo. and trust me, sometimes, it is a selling point


----------



## AliOop (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi @Rattanjeet you are asking good questions, and @earlene  and @amd  have given you some good answers. 

You are right about the argan oil - if you want to add it to your shampoo for a selling point, that can be very effective. What the others are trying to point out is that due to the high cost and limited physical benefits (as opposed to financial), either make it a very small proportion of the recipe, or consider using it elsewhere if not selling.

I will add that most of the discussions here on SMF about true shampoos (syndet bars and liquids) are in the Bath & Body Forum. That's because technically "shampoo" is neither "liquid soap" nor "cream soap," which is the forum to which you posted your question. One can always ask an @Admin to consider creating a specific Shampoo and Conditioner forum, but for now, the Bath & Body forum is the spot.

Also, syndet shampoo bars can have the same pH as liquid shampoo - it's all in the formulation, since they use almost identical ingredients as liquid shampoo except for water. Personally I prefer the bars to liquid since they make for easier traveling and less plastic waste. My bars are formulated with a healthy pH for hair.


----------



## rpclarke (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks for all your helpful responses, I've definitely got a much better insight now into argan oil and how to use it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I will add that most of the discussions here on SMF about true shampoos (syndet bars and liquids) are in the Bath & Body Forum. That's because technically "shampoo" is neither "liquid soap" nor "cream soap," which is the forum to which you posted your question.


Oh my. Not true! Just to be clear, the Oxford Dictionary of the English Language (and I as well) defines "Shampoo" as _*a liquid preparation containing detergent or soap for washing the hair. *_So.They are both "true shampoo."

I'd like to suggest that for the purposes of discussions on SMF we should refer to liquid syndets as "Detergent Shampoo" vs, liquid soap used for washing the hair as "Lye-based Shampoo" so new members like the OP aren't confused by posts by makers of one the other responding differently to the same query.

I assumed the OP was talking about Lye-based Shampoo because she posted in this  Liquid Soap and Cream Soap Forum. To be honest, I was somewhat confused myself when syndet members joined the discussion. I don't know what made you all think that's what the OP was asking about Detergent Shampoo. ??? Please enlighten me -- point out a post or quote that made you think that.

ETA: Of course, it would have helped if one of us had asked the question -- Detergent or Lye-based Shampoo? Or better yet, asked her to post her recipe.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 5, 2021)

rpclarke said:


> Ok it seems like 1-2% is best then, thank you  And just to clarify, as this is a carrier oil all I need to do is add it in and mix it thoroughly, doesn't need to be heated or combined with anything else right?


It depends. Are you making Detergent Liquid Shampoo or Lye-based Liquid Shampoo?


----------



## Quanta (Jun 5, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I assumed the OP was talking about Lye-based Shampoo because she posted in this  Liquid Soap and Cream Soap Forum. To be honest, I was somewhat confused myself when syndet members joined the discussion. I don't know what made you all think that's what the OP was asking about Detergent Shampoo. ??? Please enlighten me -- point out a post or quote that made you think that.



Because when we all started discussing detergent shampoo, the OP went along with it as if it was helpful information.



> ETA: Of course, it would have helped if one of us had asked the question -- Detergent or Lye-based Shampoo? Or better yet, asked her to post her recipe.


Almost every one of us mentioned the difference and asked for clarification from the OP. We never got confirmation one way or the other, just the OP going along with the detergent discussion as if that was what we were all talking about all along.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 5, 2021)

The OP also mentioned getting a CPSR and shows his/her location as Exeter - meaning that s/he is selling in the UK. My understanding is that the UK has pretty strict rules about the pH of shampoos formulated for sale, which rules would eliminate the possibility of lye-based liquid soap being sold as "shampoo."


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 8, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> What kind of shampoo are you making? Syndet bar or liquid? Or lye based soap shampoo?


My apologies to @violets2217 !  Good for you to ask the key question!


Quanta said:


> Because when we all started discussing detergent shampoo, the OP went along with it as if it was helpful information.


True. I think that's because, as a Newbie, she didn't know there is a difference. Maybe?


----------

